
ESNC2041217 Critical Security Vulnerability in PwC ACE Software for SAP Security - based2
https://www.esnc.de/security-advisories/vulnerability-in-pwc-ace-for-sap-security/index.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5i6jag/pwc_sends_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5i6jag/pwc_sends_legal_threats_to_security_researchers/)

